# Mac OS X 10.4 doesn't recognize Logitech EX100 wireless keyboard



## Tomasthanes (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm new to the Mac OS X world but have some experience with UNIX/LINUX OSs.  I have a Power Mac G3/350 running Mac OS X 10.4 (fully patched).  I have a Belkin KVM switch to share keyboard/mouse/monitor between several computers.  Mac OS X on the G3 doesn't recognize the Logitech Wireless EX110 keyboard that I have connected to it thru the KVM.  Any suggestions?  I've tried installing Logitech's LCC, but I can't find it on their website anymore.

Thank you, in advance.


----------

